# Getting cigarette smell out of a pack-n-play



## queenbean (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey all! My MIL gave us one of the pack-n-plays that she had for when she babysits my husband's niece... I'm happy about it, because it'll be good for naptimes (she likes to crawl away when she wakes up, and it's too hot upstairs in her room during the day to nap in her bed, so she's been napping in the floor downstairs... but this will be safer, and I'll feel better about napping with her if she can't get into anything dangerous). It's a really nice one, but it reeks of cigarette smoke. I spent a long time this morning wiping it down with Dawn and water, and got a lot of dirt off (the water was BROWN), but it still smells like smoke, and I don't want that around my daughter. What should I do with it to get rid of that smell? My husband said to use Febreeze, but I don't want to use those chemicals around the baby. Any other ideas?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Leave it outside for a few days, it should air out. I use this trick on my jackets when coming home from my favorite stinky hole-in-the-wall bar. There are also natural deoderizers/neutralizers you can use. Let's see if I can find a link...here we go:

http://www.ecos.com/pages/stain.html

Or if you use bacout for your diapers, it will work too!

Good luck and congrats on the score!


----------



## queenbean (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I was planning to leave it outside, but we're in for a couple of days of thunderstorms, and today we have people doing yard work and flinging grass and bushes around, so I'll have to wait until later this week.

What is bacout? Never heard of it.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

http://www.bi-o-kleen.com/general.htm

It's like the best natural cleaner ever! I love it, and it takes away all the smell associated with cloth diapers. We started using it in all our laundry now, and for cleaning up anything stinky. We have a little old lady cat that sometimes has accidents when she gets really scared or upset (like bathtime) and it removes her pee smell immediately. We also use it to clean the diaper pail, trash can, or anything that comes in contact with poop - high chair, walker, changing pad...

It's a natural enzyme cleaner that sterilizes & freshens. We get a big ol' bottle from the natural food store for around $7, and it's concentrated, so you can cut it. But we don't for poop removal, only for cleaning & deoderizing the pails.

OUr local grocery store has even started carrying the small bottles when they converted partially to the whole foods model.

Try it, you'll love it!


----------



## queenbean (Apr 6, 2007)

Ooh, I might have to look into that! My diaps don't get stinky very often, but when they do it's hard to get out. Like a couple of weeks ago we were at my sister's, and she was "helping" by putting them in the dryer... she used a cling-free sheet, and got all kinds of residue on my diaps, and then when my daughter peed in them the smell just would NOT come out! I had to strip them like three times -- it was awful. I'm gonna check into that stuff for future incidents!


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

THIS WORKS!!!!

I have a trick I used for a friend whose apartment caught fire. The clothes in her closet were ok, but smelled of smoke, even after repeated washings.

I have one of those electronic air purifiers from Target (similar to the Sharper Image Ionic Breeze). I took all of her clothes, hung them up inside one of my empty closets, stuck that air purifier in the closet with the clothes, turned it on high and closed the closet door. I let it do its thing for 24 hours.

When I opened the closet, the clothes were as good as new!!! The smoke was gone from most everything except her heavy sweaters, which required some additional time.

Find a friend with one of those air purifiers! Or, if you are so inclined, purchase one, try it out and return it.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diamond lil* 
THIS WORKS!!!!

I have a trick I used for a friend whose apartment caught fire. The clothes in her closet were ok, but smelled of smoke, even after repeated washings.

I have one of those electronic air purifiers from Target (similar to the Sharper Image Ionic Breeze). I took all of her clothes, hung them up inside one of my empty closets, stuck that air purifier in the closet with the clothes, turned it on high and closed the closet door. I let it do its thing for 24 hours.

When I opened the closet, the clothes were as good as new!!! The smoke was gone from most everything except her heavy sweaters, which required some additional time.

Find a friend with one of those air purifiers! Or, if you are so inclined, purchase one, try it out and return it.









Professional de-smokers use an ozone generator to clear the smell.


----------

